# What a lovely letter



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've just received a very nice letter from a lovley looking young lady in Senegal who's going through hard times at the moment. Sometimes we forget how other people live and how difficult it is for them to better themselves.

The following is just an extract of her very long email:

"Please listen to this(please it's a secret,even no one knows about it ecept the Reverend that knows about it),i have my late father's statement of account and death certificate here with me which i will send to you latter,because when he was alive he deposited some amount of money in a leading Foreign bank which he used my name as the next of kin,the amount in question is $7.6(Seven Million Six Hundred Thousand USDollars).
So i will like you to help me transfer this money to your account and from it you can send some money for me to get my travelling documents and air ticket to come over to meet with you.I kept this secret to people in the camp here the only person that knows about it is the Reverend because he is like a father to me.So in the light of above i will like you to keep it to yourself and don't tell it to anyone for i am afraid of loosing my life and the money if people gets to know about it."

Personally, I don't need the money and don't really have the time to help this person so if anyone wants to take up her offer, I'll be pleased to pass on her email and you can take it from there.

Strictly first come first served.


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*Senegal scam,,,,,,*

Yeah, right ,,,,,,


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

should this not be in jokes etc. :lol: 

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tony, I hope you are suitably ashamed of yourself. By publishing that extract you have betrayed that lady's confidence in you. Serves you right if she doesn't give you any money, Alan.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Can you send me the details please Tony, as I would love to help this lady. No doubt she would like me to send her some cash to facilitate this? Would £10,000 be sufficient do you think? Western Union of course.

Ian


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll also have the details........... Although I love my wife & the mother of my children ........ she hasn't got 7.5 million dollars 8) :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

cabby said:


> should this not be in jokes etc. :lol:
> 
> cabby


That's odd - someone's moved it into jokes etc - do we still have some rogue Mods out there?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

not guilty, my post was very tounge in cheek. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The only people who can move posts are Nuke and Ben - so it's down to them, it probably means that Nuke has already made contact with her and is sorting out the help that she needs - I am sure he has an eye for a real chance to help someone....... :lol:

He will have moved it to J&T as he would not want others trying to confuse the poor dear by also contacting her since it is obvious tbat she wants to keep it secret apart from the Reverend and many people refer to Nuke as "Oh God! It's Nuke........" (not least of which is Mrs Nuke I am sure :lol: :roll: 8O  :lol: )

Isn't it nice that he is prepared to help when all the rest of us cynics are firmly convinced of the *S*he *C*an *A*rrange *M*oney........ 

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigclick (Oct 9, 2011)

This kind of scam solicitation makes me sick!
it makes it so much harder for genuine nere do wells like myself


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

There was a previous scam earlier in the week with someone trying to sell me a MH (they didn't have - in Scilly) and pulling a PayPal scam.

They actually sent me their banking details for me to make the payment so I thought it only fair to send those details on to this lovely young lady in Senegal. 

Of course it won't catch these scrotes out but it gives me a little satisfaction and hopefully winds them up for a while.

I know - I should get a life but I've spent the whole day scouring just about every MH website on the planet looking for my next purchase, and without finding it so a little light entertainment relieves the frustration!


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

why doesn't she get her uncle in Nigeria to sort it out :lol: 


I bet John Terry would know what to say :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh ye of little faith!


----------

